# Westfield Wednesday! Show Your Bikes Here.



## tripple3 (Apr 6, 2016)

I like the Day Specific Threads. Westfield Wednesday sounds like it could be a song....
Please Post your Westfield Built Bike on Wednesday; Hump Day!
All Columbias are Westfield; but not all Westfields are Columbias.
!937 Syracuse 60th Anniversary Special 20" Tall Frame


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 6, 2016)

View attachment 302603 

 

 I love that bike mark. Here's my 37 Westfield built elgin.


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 6, 2016)

Here's my '37 Westfield Indian.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 6, 2016)

Just to throw a fly in the ointment, heres a 

Westfield built Elgin.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Intense One (Apr 6, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> I like the Day Specific Threads. Westfield Wednesday sounds like it could be a song....
> Please Post your Westfield Built Bike on Wednesday; Hump Day!
> All Columbias are Westfield; but not all Westfields are Columbias.
> !937 Syracuse 60th Anniversary Special 20" Tall Frame
> View attachment 302591 View attachment 302592 View attachment 302593 View attachment 302594



Interesting...I have a '52 Syracuse 5 Star Supurb Columbia built girls bike.....chainguard sticker says Columbia built but head badge has Syracuse and Westfield Manufacturing Co.


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## HARPO (Apr 6, 2016)

Here's my Westfield badged COLLEGIATE (pics taken before I purchased the head badge). Still retains the wooden pedals and scraps of fabric hanging from beneath the saddle.


----------



## Balloon Knot (Apr 6, 2016)

https://copakeauction.hibid.com/lot...air-rider-balloon-bicycle/?sort=2&ref=catalog


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 6, 2016)

Here's my favorite rider, owned for more than twenty years.

1936 Westfield - Columbus badged


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 6, 2016)

Here are a few that I own (owned the Blackhawk).  I'm not sure but I think the last one is a Westfield too.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 6, 2016)

Early build original paint 1936 Elgin Skylark










Pics courtesy of Rustjunkie Studios


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 6, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 302603 View attachment 302596 View attachment 302595 I love that bike mark. Here's my 37 Westfield built elgin.




I don't think I have ever seen a fastback style Elgin before....super cool!


----------



## MrColumbia (Apr 6, 2016)

"All Columbias are Westfield; but not all Westfields are Columbias."

From 1878 to at least 1909 all Columbia's were made in the Hartford Ct plant. during the early 1900's when pope had both plants in production the Westfield plant made Pope owned non-Columbia brands like CLeveland and Westfield.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 6, 2016)

I'll never understand why some choose to blow their load all at once & post all their bikes on these day specific threads. I assure you another Wednesday will come...unless you know something I don't know


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 6, 2016)

Maybe, I'll have a new one next Wednesday?  Plus I figured it would give a new thread a kick start. 
Mike, can you send me your forum rules book so I don't ruffle your feathers next time?


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 6, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> Maybe, I'll have a new one next Wednesday?  Plus I figured it would give a new thread a kick start.
> Mike, can you send me your forum rules book so I don't ruffle your feathers next time?



I'm sure you will. In the mean time...Bite me


----------



## Intense One (Apr 6, 2016)

Ok boys....I think we all need to go outside and ride our bikes!   Ride on!


----------



## catfish (Apr 6, 2016)

Nice!



MrColumbia said:


> "All Columbias are Westfield; but not all Westfields are Columbias."
> 
> From 1878 to at least 1909 all Columbia's were made in the Hartford Ct plant. during the early 1900's when pope had both plants in production the Westfield plant made Pope owned non-Columbia brands like CLeveland and Westfield.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 6, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> I'm sure you will. In the mean time...Bite me



Let me get my floss first, just in case it gets stuck.   lol....love ya Mike.  Back to the amazing Columbia (Westfield) Bikes!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 6, 2016)

My '42 Columbia, before and after...


----------



## tech549 (Apr 6, 2016)

48 westfield special deluxe


----------



## catfish (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## bikeyard (Apr 6, 2016)

1937 Westfield.  I've just about got myself talked into keeping it


----------



## pedal_junky (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## dodgerblue (Apr 6, 2016)

Heres another. 1942 Westfield 

 .


----------



## pedal_junky (Apr 6, 2016)

And here's one of my faves that's now in the hands of Schwinndoggy. '42 Westfield built Elgin.


----------



## mrg (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## bikeyard (Apr 9, 2016)

Waverly


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 13, 2016)

...another Wesnesday to post more Westfields'
1948 Rambler with 1st year locking springer forks, Sturmey Archer front brake, and original black and ivory paint.


 


Owner Jeff; Long Beach, CA


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 13, 2016)

1939 Westfield Seminole.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrColumbia (Apr 13, 2016)

1941 Rambler Motobike Special


----------



## MrColumbia (Apr 13, 2016)

1946 Westfield Compax Paratrooper


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## Hobo Bill (Apr 13, 2016)

an every daze ride along the willa-mette....


----------



## mrg (Apr 13, 2016)

53 Westfield built Goodyear Double Eagle


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 13, 2016)

I'm not going to blow my full load or it would get outright messy up in here.
Chris


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 13, 2016)

Westfield chain adjusters


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 13, 2016)

Best in the business.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 13, 2016)

1939 Westfield Seminole, with Jubea Chilensis otherwise known as the Chilean Wine Palm.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 13, 2016)

Great looking bike, plus I dig the palms. I particularly like the Cycads which I have several of on my property.


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 13, 2016)

Late 37 Westfield built Elgin Oriole. Gunmetal grey.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 13, 2016)

My girl's beater '37-ish Westfield built Elgin. An easy-riding,no frills,out of towner.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 20, 2016)

This Wednesday I post an early model Columbia that was found under a house in Pasadena.
One of my 1st Bike finds through CL....


----------



## MrColumbia (Apr 20, 2016)

1946 Westfield Compax Lightweight


----------



## Intense One (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## jd56 (Apr 20, 2016)

1937 Seminole

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm running out of Westfields, but I do have this tank.
I'm pretty sure it belongs to a 1929-31 motorbike type Westfield/Columbia.
It almost looks like it could be from that bike you found under the house in Pasadena, Mark.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tryder (Apr 20, 2016)

I am getting very close to putting this baby together...
...still trying to sort out the wheels....


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 20, 2016)

A 1948 Westfied with Goodyear Marathon badge. Pic of it as found and some after cleaning pics.


----------



## mike j (Apr 20, 2016)

1917 to 27 non serial # Westfield Columbia truss frame.


----------



## DWOZ17 (Apr 21, 2016)

1941 Sterling badged Westfield


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 21, 2016)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/ta...orite-tank-bike-that-you-admire-or-own.69092/


----------



## spoker (Apr 21, 2016)

had me thinkin!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Apr 21, 2016)

Here is my  pair of men's and women's Columbia 5 star superbs color 
Mohawk red all original!


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 27, 2016)

Nice pair!  Didn't see this thread last Friday.

Anyone today?


----------



## bricycle (Apr 27, 2016)

Westfield Columbia truss frame = YUM!


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 27, 2016)

1950 Columbia Newsboy, first year version of this long running model.  Heavy duty New Departure hubs and hd spokes.

Edit: I know I've posted this bike in other threads before but took new pics today as I've now dismantled the bike to pack it for shipping. Sold it after owning it for the last twenty years.


----------



## tikicruiser (Apr 27, 2016)

I'll I have is my Columbia middleweight


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 27, 2016)

Westfield Air Pilot; and coolest badge I ever owned.


----------



## mike j (Apr 27, 2016)

A couple of ole Westfields, still workin' it.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 27, 2016)

1940 Sports Roadster with period Philco add-on brake.


----------



## pedal_junky (May 4, 2016)

It's Wednesday folks, let's see'em.


----------



## catfish (May 4, 2016)




----------



## catfish (May 4, 2016)




----------



## MrColumbia (May 4, 2016)

1942


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 4, 2016)

1923 Columbia....


----------



## MrColumbia (May 4, 2016)

1944 Westfield


----------



## cds2323 (May 4, 2016)

Fork decal from a 1925 Columbia Motobike. Lousy, rainy day and was unable to get whole bike out for pictures.


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 4, 2016)

Surf's up...I haven't shown this one in a while.
Chris


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 4, 2016)

Three Star Deluxe:



 

The company that makes the bag on this bike actually featured the bike on its blog.


----------



## Hobo Bill (May 4, 2016)

tis an evening to be remembered...me & the  23 columbia up and away ridin' in the MOON light eh!!


----------



## jd56 (May 5, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (May 11, 2016)

So I finally cleaned up the Custome deluxe, badged Comet  built by columbia. Truly a survivor, after cleaning it alll up adding new tires it rides great. Took the original seat off for better comfort!


----------



## pedal_junky (May 11, 2016)

1940 Pope badged Westfield.


----------



## tripple3 (May 18, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> I'll never understand why some choose to blow their load all at once & post all their bikes on these day specific threads. I assure you another Wednesday will come...unless you know something I don't know



I would like to see more please......its Wednesday!


----------



## tripple3 (May 18, 2016)

Nice Columbia listed on E-Bay
"...just search for 1936 columbia superb"


----------



## Freqman1 (May 18, 2016)

1935 Bluebird. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (May 18, 2016)




----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (May 18, 2016)

Here is my Westfield motobike, and yes it's still for sale !


----------



## catfish (May 18, 2016)




----------



## bikeyard (May 18, 2016)

catfish said:


> View attachment 318595



What is that?


----------



## tripple3 (May 18, 2016)

This is For Sale here on Westfield Day
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/westfield-motorbike-28-wheel.90952/


----------



## Robertriley (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Robertriley (May 18, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> I'll never understand why some choose to blow their load all at once & post all their bikes on these day specific threads. I assure you another Wednesday will come...unless you know something I don't know



I told you that I'll have a new Westfield.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 18, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> I told you that I'll have a new Westfield.
> View attachment 318801 View attachment 318802



Meh... [emoji57]


----------



## Robertriley (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Robertriley (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Robertriley (May 18, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (May 25, 2016)

It's Wednesday but I am not positive of the manufacturer of this chief...


----------



## catfish (May 25, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> It's Wednesday but I am not positive of the manufacturer of this chief...
> View attachment 321006View attachment 321007




Made by Dayton MFG I think. But I know it was not Westfield.


----------



## catfish (May 25, 2016)




----------



## MrColumbia (May 25, 2016)

1942 Pre-War Style Westfield Compax


----------



## slick (May 25, 2016)

Im not certain on the year. I think its a 1938. Picked this up awhile back from Craigslist in Oregon. It still needs a thorough cleaning at some point.


----------



## catfish (May 25, 2016)

slick said:


> Im not certain on the year. I think its a 1938. Picked this up awhile back from Craigslist in Oregon. It still needs a thorough cleaning at some point. View attachment 321017 View attachment 321018




Is this the one that came off Craig's List? Very nice.


----------



## catfish (May 25, 2016)




----------



## the tinker (May 25, 2016)

There is no bike on the stand in the garage.....A Rollfast is still on the stand in the basement.....Too nice of a day to be in the basement working on the Rollfast.
Went up to the attic and grabbed one of the Columbia projects .Might as well have some fun here and make a rider outta this one.


----------



## catfish (May 25, 2016)




----------



## mike j (May 25, 2016)

A twofer for today, 1923 Waverly ( Westfield)


----------



## bikewhorder (May 25, 2016)

Spring has sprung!


----------



## tripple3 (May 25, 2016)

1902 French publication....


----------



## tripple3 (May 25, 2016)




----------



## mrg (May 25, 2016)

Rerun on this Westfield


----------



## djheffer (Jun 1, 2016)

Here's my 1941 Westfield "Rambler" that I bought about a year ago.   It's bright and shiny paint that has been untouched since it was painted at the factory.


----------



## cds2323 (Jun 1, 2016)

Here's a 1925 Columbia I recently sold to a fellow CABEr. Hopefully it'll have some new wheels and you'll see it again being ridden.


----------



## cds2323 (Jun 8, 2016)

Here's one that's new to me today. A 1937 Westfield with a Davega Roadster badge. Picked up from a fellow CABEr, thanks Frank. I had the seat, rear reflector and horn-lite already. I put those on. I also have some Torrington 10 pedals and a chain for it. Lotta rust and looks like most of the original blue paint is long gone. The checkerboard Chain tread tires are as hard as the road the bike is pictured on. But the fenders are aluminum!

Gonna be a project this summer with my 10 year old son. He's almost tall enough for it.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jun 10, 2016)

It's not Wednesday but I'll post a picture anyways, I've been told it's a 39. Westfield Imperial everyday rider.


----------



## catfish (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Jun 11, 2016)

55e88a_a0125a22c78849cdaa9d737f05291b80



__ catfish
__ Jun 10, 2016


















55e88a_a0125a22c78849cdaa9d737f05291b80



__ catfish
__ Jun 10, 2016


----------



## cds2323 (Jun 15, 2016)

Wednesday not Saturday so here's the Westfield Davega Roadster I got last Wednesday. See the before pics from last weeks post. All fixed up and riding now.


----------



## catfish (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## jd56 (Jun 16, 2016)

Forgot yesterday was Wednesday. ..oh well 

41 Westfield I just picked up.
Gorgeous Original paint..some wrong things but, its pretty.







Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 16, 2016)

cds2323 said:


> View attachment 329456



Nice bike, I cant imagine why its committing suicide.....


----------



## syclesavage (Jun 22, 2016)

Bought this 2 years ago been foolin with it ever sense. Not sure of the year. Tank, frame, fork all original all parts as much as I wanted to chrome were done. Massaged the frame and rear fender for the 26 x 57mm rear wheel. Did a few odds n ends custom on the headlight and tail light to suit me. original horn that I got working again.


----------



## djheffer (Jun 29, 2016)

About a month ago I posted a photo of a 1941 Columbia bicycle in this thread.  I stated that the paint was as bright and shiny as the day that it was painted at the factory.  The picture showed a bike that was an obvious repaint with many reproduction parts.  I was having fun.  I thought that some Cabe members would chime in and point out that it was obviously not a factory paint job and that I must be delusional.  I figured that after a day or two I'd tell the history of the bike.  To my amazement, there were no postings rebutting my seemingly outlandish claim.  Just crickets!  

As Paul Harvey would say "And now..... the rest of the story".

I purchased this bike from a guy named Ray that grew up just down the street from "The Pope",  (That's what many of the locals called Columbia Manufacturing).  It seems that about 15 years ago, Ray found this old rusty relic of a bike with lots missing parts.  He dragged it down the street to Columbia's main office to see if he could get any info on the bike.  Someone in the office told him to take it out to Jack, he'd know what it was.  Ray's recollection of their first encounter was that Jack, whom he had never met, "knew who I was, knew my parents, knew all my relatives and even knew relatives of mine that I didn't know".  It seemed that this was the start of a new friendship.  Anyhow, Jack told him to leave the bike and he'd fix it up for him in his spare time and make it into a rider.  Ray visited Jack many times while Jack was slowly bringing the bike back to life.  It took about a year before it was finally done.  Jack charged Ray a little over $100 for the work, which Ray says was "mostly for the paint".  

So, here it again.  A 1941 Columbia Rambler, restored by the original "Mr. Columbia" Jack Kowal, with paint as bright and shiny as the day it was painted at the factory.  The second picture (courtesy of Ken Kowal, the current Mr. Columbia) shows the bike at the factory in post paint assembly.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 29, 2016)

See, sometimes it's the story that makes the bike.
A bike that has patina tells its own story. A bike that  shines like the day it left the factory 75 years later, needs to have its story told.
Beautiful bike!
Thanks for the follow up on it.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 29, 2016)

My Westfield 60th anniversary bike has its own story…


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 29, 2016)

My latest Westfield acquisition... V/r Shawn


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jun 29, 2016)

djheffer said:


> Here's my 1941 Westfield "Rambler" that I bought about a year ago.   It's bright and shiny paint that has been untouched since it was painted at the factory.
> 
> Does anyone replicate those star with wings Decals?
> View attachment 323468


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jun 29, 2016)

djheffer said:


> About a month ago I posted a photo of a 1941 Columbia bicycle in this thread.  I stated that the paint was as bright and shiny as the day that it was painted at the factory.  The picture showed a bike that was an obvious repaint with many reproduction parts.  I was having fun.  I thought that some Cabe members would chime in and point out that it was obviously not a factory paint job and that I must be delusional.  I figured that after a day or two I'd tell the history of the bike.  To my amazement, there were no postings rebutting my seemingly outlandish claim.  Just crickets!
> 
> As Paul Harvey would say "And now..... the rest of the story".
> 
> ...



Does anyone replicate those star with wings decals?


----------



## cds2323 (Jun 29, 2016)

Although this Westfield has been around for 79 years and has lots of stories. I'd think today was its first time on a disc golf course since it was probably unusable the last fifty or more years til I rebuilt it last month.


----------



## mike j (Jul 6, 2016)

....


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 13, 2016)

I got this one in the stand today.


----------



## catfish (Jul 13, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> I got this one in the stand today.
> 
> View attachment 339468
> 
> View attachment 339469




Cool! Let me know when you want to sell it.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 13, 2016)

Ok here's the infamous Louisville Kentucky Columbia I  found a week ago on Craigslist. I'm not exactly sure how I ended up on the Louisville Kentucky Craigslist and just happened to type in antique bicycle in the search bar but I just about fell out of my chair after I did. Huge thanks to Todd (47JCHiggins) for being willing to  let me have it even after the seller decided I was a jerk and she wanted to sell it to him. And I also need to thank Bob Snyder AKA snydebike on eBay for being willing to pick it up and pack it for me. I don't usually like to disclose what I pay for stuff but this one became public information. I spend way too much time turning over rocks looking for these things it's rare to actually bring home something this good so I'm pretty excited about it. I added the groups and the horn and switched out the tires for a matching pair.


----------



## mrg (Jul 27, 2016)

Did some miles on my Elgin (Westfield) but the old OG chain treads couldn't Handle the hot asphalt


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 17, 2016)

Westfield Wednesday


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Aug 17, 2016)

Here is my 1939 Westfield D59TC Motobike Equipped....


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 17, 2016)

My '39 Seminole. V/r Shawn


----------



## mike j (Aug 17, 2016)

1928 Miami badged Westfield, in front of the guest cottage.

View attachment 350892


----------



## djheffer (Aug 17, 2016)

Out for a bike ride today and spotted this along the trail:


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 17, 2016)

Here is my latest one since the last time I posted


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 17, 2016)

Westfield decal on headtube - Columbia Special downtube - Original paint bicycle


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## Robertriley (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 17, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> Here is my latest one since the last time I posted
> 
> View attachment 350936






Robertriley said:


> View attachment 350949






Robertriley said:


> View attachment 350969




Way to blow your Westfield Wednesday load all in one day


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 17, 2016)

lol...the last time you said that I found a new Bluebird...lol


----------



## 3step (Aug 24, 2016)

Wednesday!!


----------



## Barkeep (Aug 24, 2016)

My Dog peeked in for a quick hello...


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 24, 2016)

A Buffardi Industries bronze fender mascot on the Westfield Carnival





and the dropstand that I've only  seen on Westfields


----------



## XBPete (Aug 24, 2016)

Sitting in line... Colson Loop, ArchTruss Mead then on to this one,,,


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 14, 2016)

Wednesday...


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 21, 2016)

I love this 1...sold here recently   http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/sold-chicagoland-westfield-motorbike-28-wheel.90952/


 
Happy hump day....


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 5, 2016)

Heres 1 posted today


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 19, 2016)

Westfield...Happy Wednesday  Great Lines


----------



## mickeyc (Oct 19, 2016)

It is Wednesday, so here's my Westfield.  Still trying to nail down what head badge (missing) it should have.






Mike


----------



## BLWNMNY (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## mike j (Oct 19, 2016)

S O B  Westfield  ( south of the border )


----------



## Hobo Bill (Oct 19, 2016)

get ready....start....and so it goes............eh


----------



## catfish (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## cds2323 (Oct 19, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Westfield...Happy Wednesday  Great LinesView attachment 372332




Great lines, unfortunately the bike isn't made by Westfield. Actress Linda Stirling is shown on what appears to be a Shelby.

Here's a picture of a Westfield circa 1945 with Kathryn Grayson.


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 19, 2016)

catfish said:


> View attachment 372354



Oh man, I really need to stop in and see your Columbia collection.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 19, 2016)

Columbia...


----------



## mickeyc (Oct 20, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Columbia...
> View attachment 372572




Nice fan...but don't lean too far forward!


Mike


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 20, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Columbia...
> View attachment 372572




Are my old eyes playing tricks on me or is there a camel toe in that picture? V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 20, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Are my old eyes playing tricks on me or is there a camel toe in that picture? V/r Shawn



Shawn, it is no longer Wednesday.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 26, 2016)

Happy Wednesday. Here is a Harley built by Westfield. I have never seen another. Owned by Wayne cyclone coaster...


----------



## catfish (Oct 26, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Happy Wednesday. Here is a Harley built by Westfield. I have never seen another. Owned by Wayne cyclone coaster...
> View attachment 375375View attachment 375376




Westfield built a lot of bikes for this hardware store in Virginia.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Oct 26, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Happy Wednesday. Here is a Harley built by Westfield. I have never seen another. Owned by Wayne cyclone coaster...
> View attachment 375375View attachment 375376



That sure is purdy.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 26, 2016)

Who's robin?


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 26, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Are my old eyes playing tricks on me or is there a camel toe in that picture? V/r Shawn


----------



## tech549 (Oct 26, 2016)

todays new find


----------



## willswares1220 (Oct 26, 2016)

~ Pre-War ~  " Blaze Orange"  ~ Country ~ Flower Garden  ~ Bike ~ 

( Guaranteed to stand out at a distance )


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 2, 2016)

Happy Wednesday.
Did someone get this?


----------



## mrg (Nov 2, 2016)

Just dug this out of storage


----------



## catfish (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Robertriley (Nov 2, 2016)

Here's another Westie for me


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 2, 2016)

One more new to me Westfield.  I need drop centers and a seat for this one


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Nov 3, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Who's robin?
> View attachment 375706




This Robin belonged to me at one time. The photo was taken before I owned it. The frame went on to Robert Riley. The tank was repurposed to my OG Robin, and the fenders were reworked to my Bluebird. That bike just keeps giving!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 3, 2016)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> This Robin belonged to me at one time. The photo was taken before I owned it. The frame went on to Robert Riley. The tank was repurposed to my OG Robin, and the fenders were reworked to my Bluebird. That bike just keeps giving!
> 
> 
> View attachment 378432 View attachment 378433



Check your calendar. It's Thursday


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Nov 3, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Check your calendar. It's Thursday




Oh ya.. Thanks!  I was replying to a question posted on a wednesday.

Wait a Minute!!  What are YOU doing posting to this thread on a Thursday??!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 3, 2016)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> Oh ya.. Thanks!  I was replying to a question posted on a wednesday.
> 
> Wait a Minute!!  What are YOU doing posting to this thread on a Thursday??!



I was never here...


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 16, 2016)

Westfield Wednesday 
always use hand signals


----------



## catfish (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Nov 16, 2016)

Got this for cheap at the swap in Texas last month for an everyday, leave outside, don't care if it falls over kind of bike. I was pumped because I didn't have a green bike. When I got into it, turns out it's another maroon bike. Tried every trick I know to save the white darts, but the green would not come off without the white. I got sick of stripping paint so I just quit. I liked how it looked anyway. The bars are yuuugggee on this thing. Must have been a low end bike because the wheels, neck, original front fender braces and seat post were white instead of chrome. Fenders were trash so left them off.


----------



## Barkeep (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## cds2323 (Nov 16, 2016)

Foggy morning today. 36 w/Columbus badge.


----------



## tryder (Nov 16, 2016)

Thanks Higgins.  Thanks Cyclone Coaster.  Thanks Long Beach.


----------



## Barkeep (Nov 16, 2016)

Gorgeous cds2323!

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 23, 2016)

Wednesday... plaids and stripes ....


----------



## pedal_junky (Nov 23, 2016)

'34 Westfield.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 23, 2016)

pedal_junky said:


> '34 Westfield. View attachment 386876




I love that frame Frank!


----------



## catfish (Nov 23, 2016)

pedal_junky said:


> '34 Westfield. View attachment 386876




Let's see the rear dropouts.


----------



## pedal_junky (Nov 23, 2016)

catfish said:


> Let's see the rear dropouts.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 30, 2016)

Westfield Clipper just listed: http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1938-westfield-clipper-clean-original-paint-boys-bike.100995/
Happy humpday


----------



## mike j (Dec 7, 2016)

28" Waverly ( Westfield) & 13" Siege & Seacoast mortar.


----------



## TicTocRob (Dec 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cds2323 (Dec 13, 2016)

1953 Westfield 3D ad.


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 14, 2016)

55 Westfield


----------



## catfish (Dec 14, 2016)

Victory Bike


----------



## rickyd (Dec 14, 2016)

Still waiting on me


----------



## catfish (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Hobo Bill (Dec 14, 2016)

berkshire blue eh!.........this bike rides way faster with out the tank,fends etc.


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 14, 2016)

catfish said:


> Victory Bike
> 
> View attachment 396487 View attachment 396488 View attachment 396489



Nice colors!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 11, 2017)

Wednesday....


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 11, 2017)

1948 Columbia


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 25, 2017)

Westfield Wednesday
My 60th anniversary Bike is from 1937; so Westfield in 2017 is 140 years old...


----------



## Barkeep (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## TicTocRob (Jan 27, 2017)

Barkeep said:


>




[emoji849][emoji15][emoji849][emoji15]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 8, 2017)

Wednesday; if the day is in the title, it's a daily thread.









Happy Wednesday!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 22, 2017)

Westfield Wednesday;
humpday


 
Photo post credit @cds2323


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Feb 22, 2017)

Westfield built 1939 Twin 60


----------



## Shawn Michael (Feb 22, 2017)

Here is my Westfield Columbia I got at the Iron Ranch last summer. It's another work in progress.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 1, 2017)

Westfield classic Wednesday...


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 1, 2017)

A couple 'ol birds....  V/r Shawn


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 1, 2017)

Here's all I gots for this Westfield Wednesday 
The Westfield seatpost bolt:


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 1, 2017)

'36 Hartford


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 1, 2017)

happy Wednesday


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 1, 2017)

1940 Westfield Sports Roadster - rode it for Washington's Birthday a couple weeks ago and got some pictures.

https://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2017/02/a-good-pair-washingtons-birthday-and.html


----------



## bikeyard (Mar 1, 2017)

Cresent


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 2, 2017)

bikeyard said:


> Cresent
> 
> View attachment 429986
> 
> View attachment 429987




That's really extraordinary. Is it a recent find? It has a neat dual hand brake and three speed set up. Really nice bike.


----------



## bikeyard (Mar 2, 2017)

SirMike1983 said:


> That's really extraordinary. Is it a recent find? It has a neat dual hand brake and three speed set up. Really nice bike.



It is recent.  Did you see the floating hub?


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 3, 2017)

bikeyard said:


> It is recent.  Did you see the floating hub?



I did - unique bike


----------



## bikeyard (Mar 3, 2017)

SirMike1983 said:


> I did - unique bike



I was told it was a 41 when I purchased it and provided with a catalog photo.  However the catalog photo has center pull Philco brakes on it like yours.  I'll have to run the numbers to determine the year.  The brakes look original to the bike and I believe they are.  Its a keeper bike


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 3, 2017)

bikeyard said:


> I was told it was a 41 when I purchased it and provided with a catalog photo.  However the catalog photo has center pull Philco brakes on it like yours.  I'll have to run the numbers to determine the year.  The brakes look original to the bike and I believe they are.  Its a keeper bike




I'd wager they are original - they seem to be the special type that clamps to the seat stays and the fork blades, rather than bolting through the bridge and the fork crown. The Philco works sort of like a cross between a center pull and a cantilever brake, but there did exist traditional side-pull calipers as well. Your seat stay bridge and fork crown may be drilled in such a way that they cannot mount brake bolts, so that clamp-on type caliper would be necessary and would be period correct for that era. 

The bottom bracket serial will be the give away. Mine has an "E" series serial.

The shifter looks like a later type. The most common shifter in 1941 was the top-tube quadrant, though there was a long-arm handle bar type with embossed face plate. The earliest handlebar shifters from the 1938-48 era would be something close to this:


----------



## bikeyard (Mar 3, 2017)

SirMike1983 said:


> I'd wager they are original - they seem to be the special type that clamps to the seat stays and the fork blades, rather than bolting through the bridge and the fork crown. The Philco works sort of like a cross between a center pull and a cantilever brake, but there did exist traditional side-pull calipers as well. Your seat stay bridge and fork crown may be drilled in such a way that they cannot mount brake bolts, so that clamp-on type caliper would be necessary and would be period correct for that era.
> 
> The shifter looks like a later type. The most common shifter in 1941 was the top-tube quadrant, though there was a long-arm handle bar type with embossed face plate. The earliest handlebar shifters from the 1938-48 era would be something close to this:



They do clamp to the seat stays and forks, not bolt through.  It also came with a quadrant shifter, although I can't really tell where one was bolted on previously.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 4, 2017)

bikeyard said:


> They do clamp to the seat stays and forks, not bolt through.  It also came with a quadrant shifter, although I can't really tell where one was bolted on previously.




It's possible to carefully clamp them on without chipping the paint, and some bikes don't have the telltale "stripes" where the clamp was because either the clamp was taken off years ago, or the paint didn't fade that much. Somebody really wanted an upgraded lightweight here though - it has the rider-friendly features you would want to tackle hills and stop better than a single speed coaster brake.


----------



## Bozman (Mar 5, 2017)

1941 Westfield 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 5, 2017)

*Not my machine .....*
*



 *


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 22, 2017)

Some Westfields from Wednesdays that went by the wayside


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## cds2323 (Mar 22, 2017)

Made some adjustments by switching to these braced scout bars instead of the 30" wide bars I'd been using and adding the  missing taillight.


----------



## pedal_junky (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## bikeyard (Mar 22, 2017)

pedal_junky said:


> View attachment 439850



I know that bike


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 29, 2017)

Happy Hump Day


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 29, 2017)

Found on CL 5 years ago.
Sold a couple times since...


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 29, 2017)

Oriole


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## Bozman (Mar 29, 2017)

1945 Westfield. All original.  

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## John G04 (Mar 29, 2017)

I was told that this bicycle was westfield bulit.1939 firestone badged bicycle.


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 29, 2017)

54 columbia and a 65 California road sign.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Mar 29, 2017)

Working on this very early Clipper tonight.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Apr 5, 2017)

60th Anniversary... 80 years ago....


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 5, 2017)

1 year of Westfield Wednesdays


----------



## TicTocRob (Apr 5, 2017)

My favorite bike.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikeyard (Apr 5, 2017)

TicTocRob said:


> My favorite bike.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thats a beauty!


----------



## tryder (Apr 5, 2017)

TicTocRob said:


> My favorite bike.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Awesome bike!  Love the little vents in the front of the tank, the little hearts in the chain ring and the Paint!


----------



## TicTocRob (Apr 5, 2017)

tryder said:


> Awesome bike!  Love the little vents in the front of the tank, the little hearts in the chain ring and the Paint!




Original paint, lucky for me this lady took great care of it. I'm the second owner of this bike.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 12, 2017)

Found a pic of this poster I had a while back


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 12, 2017)

Cool Badge


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## TicTocRob (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 19, 2017)

Hump day
Photo found and posted in album by @cds2323


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 26, 2017)

MrColumbia said:


> Cool bike. What's the serial number? There are single bars with that tank in the 1936 - 39 catalogs but all have a curved bottom frame tube. 1940 has a single bar with the same frame but no tank. *Looks like a mashup. Not unusual for Columbia to combine models to order.*



Wednesday Westfield bike for @Robertriley


 


I'm curious about the spoke reflectors; who ordered those??


----------



## Mark Mattei (Apr 26, 2017)

Believe this a Westfield made Ranger.


----------



## bikeyard (Apr 26, 2017)

Mark Mattei said:


> View attachment 456972 Believe this a Westfield made Ranger.



Thats killer


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 26, 2017)

Mark Mattei said:


> View attachment 456972 Believe this a Westfield made Ranger.



Whoa! there's a bike I've never seen before.  Can you post some more pics if you get a chance please?


----------



## Scooter Johnson (Apr 26, 2017)

Well this was built in Westfield  this count???
But I'd love to have more backgrounds on my 
1921 Tribune 
Any info would be great


----------



## MrColumbia (Apr 27, 2017)

Scooter Johnson said:


> Well this was built in Westfield  this count???
> But I'd love to have more backgrounds on my
> 1921 Tribune
> Any info would be great
> ...




I think the "A" in model A29 would indicate 1923 model year. It's a Standard Westfield Motobike. I have an identical Columbia badged one.


----------



## mike j (May 3, 2017)

Just pulled this 40-41 Westfield built Elgin down, to bring to Trexlertown this weekend.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (May 3, 2017)

I dropped in immediately after taking this photo.


----------



## 66TigerCat (May 10, 2017)

1946 Westfield Sports Tourist I found last fall and cleaned up over the winter. All original except for the grips, the rear reflector and one inner tube. I got it from the original owners grandson. Sat in a barn for 40-50 years. Looks pretty amazing considering.


----------



## jd56 (May 10, 2017)

Pretty sure someone told me this was a 1928 Westfield  Roadster or Sportster. I can't find the post.
Anyway here it is fitted with rims.
Still waiting on doing a trade on the Richmond Va. badge for a proper fitted Westfield  badge.













Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (May 10, 2017)

My Westfield on the wall... Wednesday


----------



## Jon Olson (May 10, 2017)

Tribute to WWI & WWII Modesto,Ca. McHenry Museum.


----------



## birdzgarage (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Robertriley (May 10, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Wednesday Westfield bike for @Robertriley
> View attachment 456696 View attachment 456697
> I'm curious about the spoke reflectors; who ordered those??



This bike comes in today and I hope it didn't get destroyed on it's 3000 mile journey from New York.   Mark, you can have the spoke reflectors


----------



## catfish (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Robertriley (May 10, 2017)

catfish said:


> View attachment 464373



Brothers


----------



## Robertriley (May 10, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> This bike comes in today and I hope it didn't get destroyed on it's 3000 mile journey from New York.   Mark, you can have the spoke reflectors




Putting it together now


----------



## Robertriley (May 10, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (May 10, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> View attachment 464615 View attachment 464616




Smokin.
Get a close-up of that tank decal plz?


----------



## HARPO (May 10, 2017)

Pre War and Post War...


----------



## Robertriley (May 10, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Smokin.
> Get a close-up of that tank decal plz?



Tomorrow


----------



## tripple3 (May 17, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> Tomorrow



  Pic please... its Wednesday again.


----------



## Robertriley (May 17, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (May 17, 2017)




----------



## dogdart (May 17, 2017)

sporting my new badge from Catfish


----------



## tech549 (May 17, 2017)




----------



## bikeyard (May 17, 2017)

Westfield mates


----------



## rustjunkie (May 24, 2017)

https://www.google.com/patents/US28...ved=0ahUKEwj45d3N54jUAhUs0oMKHVibCgkQ6AEIKTAB


----------



## tripple3 (May 24, 2017)

Westfield built 53rd anniversary Elgin  & @cyclingday...


----------



## tripple3 (May 31, 2017)

Westfield Elgin sold here last week by @Krakatoa


----------



## Joe Buffardi (May 31, 2017)

My Hendee  at LB swap. Thanks to whoever took this picture.


----------



## catfish (May 31, 2017)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 31, 2017)




----------



## catfish (May 31, 2017)




----------



## catfish (May 31, 2017)




----------



## catfish (May 31, 2017)




----------



## catfish (May 31, 2017)




----------



## catfish (May 31, 2017)




----------



## saladshooter (May 31, 2017)

'41 Montag's Blue Horse 1st place prize bike


----------



## mike j (May 31, 2017)

OK, I may be stretching it a bit. This is a 1901 Nyack bicycle, the year that Colonel Pope took over this company along with Spaulding & about fifty other bicycle manufacturers. Being that Pope was the founder of Westfield....


----------



## catfish (May 31, 2017)




----------



## catfish (May 31, 2017)




----------



## Freqman1 (May 31, 2017)

catfish said:


> View attachment 474896




I'd like to see better pics of this one! V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (May 31, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I'd like to see better pics of this one! V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (May 31, 2017)




----------



## Freqman1 (May 31, 2017)

catfish said:


> View attachment 475072




Thanks Ed that is one sweet rig-yours? V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 7, 2017)

Here's a couple from "trailer unloading" for this *Westfield Wednesday


 

 *


----------



## catfish (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Jun 7, 2017)

I rode my 1937 Westfield Syracuse 60th anniversary bike to the Queen Mary and home on Sunday. About 50 miles round-trip


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 7, 2017)

https://www.google.com/patents/USD9...=0ahUKEwil59j-7avUAhUCTCYKHTDcD7w4ChDrAQhTMAc


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jun 7, 2017)

Freshly built today for Westfield Wednesday!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 14, 2017)

Columbia Camp Trailer??
Lets go camping!


 
Media posted by @cds2323


----------



## catfish (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## Jay81 (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## mrg (Jun 29, 2017)

1941 Westfield built Elgin


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Jul 12, 2017)

1937 Syracuse and Owner/Rider shot by @cyclingday and @iswingping respectively


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 9, 2017)

Bump the Hump day thread....



 
how come nobody tucks their shirt in anymore??


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Aug 30, 2017)

Westfield Wednesday in COLOR by @cds2323


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 30, 2017)

48 Columbia 5 Star Superb girls and a 49 Rambler Custom Deluxe at our campsite in Arkansas.
Ride on 
Sean


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 6, 2017)

It is Wednesday and I rode my Westfield 60th Anniversary Syracuse down to the beach.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 6, 2017)

My '38 Robin...


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## chucksoldbikes (Sep 20, 2017)

my westfield and it is  for sale fork is bent  but easy  fix


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 20, 2017)

chucksoldbikes said:


> my westfield and it is  for sale fork is bent  but easy  fix
> 
> 
> View attachment 679240
> ...





Well, those are Westfield fenders at least Chuck! 
Looks like a Snyder frame


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## TicTocRob (Sep 20, 2017)

My 41 Westfield Viking, now on EBay free shipping 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rollo (Sep 20, 2017)

... my '36 Westfield Sports Roadster ...


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 4, 2017)

Hump Day Bump up the Columbia by Westfield....


----------



## catfish (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## tanksalot (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## rollfaster (Oct 4, 2017)

36 Westfield built Mead Ranger Ace.


----------



## catfish (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## catfish (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## Miyata FL. (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## Robertriley (Oct 4, 2017)

Updated the photo from a couple weeks ago because the Westfield built Elgin Twin 60 was added


----------



## tanksalot (Oct 20, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> Updated the photo from a couple weeks ago because the Westfield built Elgin Twin 60 was added
> View attachment 687119 View attachment 687117 View attachment 687118


----------



## tanksalot (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## mrg (Nov 22, 2017)

WW again!


----------



## mrg (Dec 6, 2017)

Took the Goodyear Double Eagle (Wesrfield) out for a spin.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 13, 2017)

Happy Westfield Wednesday!


----------



## tech549 (Dec 13, 2017)

happy wensday


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 13, 2017)

Good Deal Here on this Hump Day... https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/f...t-empire-badged-westfield.120361/#post-818889
$495 shipped; not mine....


----------



## deddings (Dec 13, 2017)

My daily rider. have added quite a few custom touches over the years...


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 13, 2017)

Many,many thanks to Terry and Tammi.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Dec 20, 2017)

Westfield Hump day bump


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Jan 31, 2018)

Hump-Day bump for a catalog page


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 31, 2018)

Not mine, but wish it was.


----------



## friendofthedevil (Jan 31, 2018)

'36 (?) Westfield built _Nonpareil


 

 _
Currently disassembled in my basement.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 31, 2018)

Shameless plug.


----------



## Rides4Fun (Jan 31, 2018)

*Here's my 1939..........the only prewar bike that I own.*


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 31, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tryder (Feb 14, 2018)

Built November '37 ?






Sold?  My guess is '38





This Westfield Big Boy has a Mead Crusader Badge:









Someone In Indiana sold it on Ebay to someone in Washington who immediately parted it out and re-listed everything seperatly on Ebay.  Did not look like either party made much money, if any...
I purchased the front fork w/fender and saddle for another project.  I really wanted the rear fender but it sold with the frame to another Caber.  When that Caber recently listed it on the Cabe I could not resist. He was nice enough to include the rear fender!  Looks like I'm going to have a pretty "Crusty Crusader" and another member of the "Maroon Platoon".
If anyone has pics of when this bicycle was complete or a Mead Catalog image of this bicycle please post. Thank you.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 28, 2018)

Happy hump day!
Chris' favorite rider too!


cds2323 said:


> I've had this 1936 Westfield with Columbus badge since 1995. It was my first complete prewar tank bike.


----------



## mike j (Feb 28, 2018)

I'll take my Westfield, well done.


----------



## Jay81 (Feb 28, 2018)

1940 Columbia


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 7, 2018)

In a world full of wannabees,why not be a Westfield.


----------



## Jay81 (Mar 7, 2018)

1937 Viking Streamline and 1935 Elgin Falcon


----------



## Two Wheeler (Mar 7, 2018)

I just bought this Sunday. A 1944 Westfield built Sterling. I am in need of parts, especially a fork! Please see more pictures and a list of parts needed in the wanted section under Sterling.


----------



## Two Wheeler (Mar 7, 2018)

pedal_junky said:


> View attachment 727314



Pedal Junky, what kind of tires are those?


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 8, 2018)

Dan Shabel said:


> Pedal Junky, what kind of tires are those?



Dan, I think those are the same tires I use on several of my bikes. 26x2.125 GT marked Cheng Shin Prewar Goodyear tread. Am I right Frank? I’ll pm you on these Dan.


----------



## Jay81 (Mar 21, 2018)

1935 Elgin Oriole


----------



## catfish (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## ADVHOG (Mar 21, 2018)

20180321_183455



__ ADVHOG
__ Mar 21, 2018
__ 2


















20180321_182531



__ ADVHOG
__ Mar 21, 2018


















20180321_182407



__ ADVHOG
__ Mar 21, 2018





So far...


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## Hobo Bill (Mar 22, 2018)

going down that road feeling very swell


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 25, 2018)

It's a Westfield Wednesday for me every day in New England!

For instance this is pretty cool...

































And I got to play with this one yesterday so neat! I think I may have to make it mine...

















And last but not least, I pulled these neato parts out of a cool but frankenbiked Snyder....


----------



## tryder (Apr 25, 2018)

Krakatoa said:


> It's a Westfield Wednesday for me every day in New England!
> 
> For instance this is pretty cool...
> 
> ...



Yeah the streets are obviously paved with gold.  You should grab the Columbia.


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 25, 2018)

tryder said:


> Yeah the streets are obviously paved with gold.  You should grab the Columbia.
> 
> View attachment 795030




Working on it... Actually it is a much different model that this one.:eek::eek:

More details to follow after I get it squared away...


----------



## tryder (Apr 25, 2018)

What's the serial number?  
So your saying that it had one of the bigger tanks like an Elgin Falcon or Blackhawk?
Thinking it's a '38 or later with that chainguard.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 25, 2018)

not mine ... saw online


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 25, 2018)

Cyclone,

It's not that one either!

Update and more details to follow...

I am sure together we can figure it out!

N


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 25, 2018)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> not mine ... saw online


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Robertriley (Apr 25, 2018)

*Westfield?*

*


 *


----------



## tryder (Apr 25, 2018)

Krakatoa said:


> Cyclone,
> 
> It's not that one either!
> 
> ...



If it's not a '38 or later Columbia Twinbar Airider then it's a '38 or later Columbia Special Twinbar Airider...


----------



## tryder (Apr 25, 2018)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> View attachment 795149
> 
> not mine ... saw online



Model E19T "A popular choice with many boys this streamline Motorbike carries only the highest quality equipment throughout."


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 25, 2018)

I was just posting a great bike for Westfield Wednesday... not sure what model your Westfield is off hand .. Here is a Custom Deluxe in black & Ivory that has a closer resemblance as far as the frame paint graphics to your bicycle Krakatoa... As always Ridden not Hidden ... Frank


----------



## tripple3 (May 9, 2018)

Happy Hump-Day!
I have to work.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 9, 2018)

Original paint1940 Columbia Superb Model E9T fully equipped with SA 3 speed (AB) rear hub with drum brake and SA front drum. V/r Shawn


----------



## Two Wheeler (May 9, 2018)

1947 Sterling Badged Westfield.


----------



## Two Wheeler (May 9, 2018)

Dan Shabel said:


> 1947 Sterling Badged Westfield. View attachment 804373 View attachment 804388 View attachment 804389



Before shot.


----------



## pedalpower17 (May 10, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Original paint1940 Columbia Superb Model E9T fully equipped with SA 3 speed (AB) rear hub with drum brake and SA front drum. V/r Shawn



Your collection is an embarrassment of riches!!!   Superb Superb.


----------



## frank562 (May 10, 2018)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 16, 2018)




----------



## fordmike65 (May 16, 2018)

1939 Corsair badged Westfield...AKA "Christine", the Funeral Parlor find


----------



## juanitasmith13 (May 16, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 774813



This old Sea-Bee likes that flag on the riders far left!


----------



## catfish (May 16, 2018)




----------



## tripple3 (Aug 8, 2018)

Hump-Day Bump that Badge!



Nice button @Bozman


----------



## Jon Olson (Aug 8, 2018)

Next project ,“Tribute Military” coming together with parts I had in storage for other projects.


----------



## REC (Aug 8, 2018)

I found this one on Fleapay a short while ago, and fell for the frame design, then got lucky enough to get it. I didn't know anything bout Westfield / Columbia at all other than having seen them at some of the shows I have been to, and that they were American products. I did a bit of research on the frame (a 1938 24" model), and was eventually directed by Shawn to Mr. Columbia for further information. He advised that I was right about the year, and gave me some other information too.
This one will not get a "restoration", but will get rebuilt into something I can ride and enjoy. I really like the way it is built, and the frame design is really cool.
Here's what I got for Westfield Wednesday (photo is from the ad



More to come once it's rebuilt

REC


----------



## pedalpower17 (Aug 15, 2018)

1951


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 15, 2018)

Seldom seen Westfield built Mead Ranger.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 15, 2018)

Bedroom Elgins


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Robertriley (Aug 15, 2018)

34 and 35


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 16, 2018)

catfish said:


> View attachment 808750


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 5, 2018)

Westfield Wednesday Winner


----------



## Hobo Bill (Sep 5, 2018)

OUT THE DOOR AND DOWN AVENUE.....


----------



## tryder (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## Jon Olson (Sep 5, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 864215



Another war time Columbia Superb 1941 with 27x1.50 rims and tires.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## tryder (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## tripple3 (Sep 12, 2018)

Wow; @tryder    Syracuse, just like my 1937 Anniversary Special


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## tech549 (Sep 19, 2018)

47 custom deluxe


----------



## pedalpower17 (Sep 19, 2018)

tech549 said:


> 47 custom deluxe



Beauty!


----------



## Krakatoa (Sep 19, 2018)

Look closely...


----------



## tryder (Sep 19, 2018)

Nice!  Very cool aluminum fenders.  Love the rack. Looks like a Columbia Special Delivery fork.... '36 or '37 "B19T" ?


----------



## locomotion (Sep 19, 2018)

1939 Westfield Berkshire Motobike
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1939-westfield-berkshire-motobike-trades.131019/#post-930044


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## Bozman (Sep 19, 2018)

1917-8 Columbia Military Model Bicycle built at the Westfield factory back on the road after 100 years. 






Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## tryder (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## tryder (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## ricobike (Sep 26, 2018)

Nothing too fancy, just an early 70's Columbia Newsboy Special.  I've had this bike for a while but I just fixed up some nagging problems with it so I thought I'd post it.


----------



## tryder (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 3, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## tech549 (Oct 17, 2018)

thank you bikewhorder special delivery from midcoast maine 4 hour ride one way,to drop off a matching womens bike to my mens westfield.finally finished it today.chris you are the man!


----------



## tryder (Oct 17, 2018)

tech549 said:


> thank you bikewhorder special delivery from midcoast maine 4 hour ride one way,to drop off a matching womens bike to my mens westfield.finally finished it today.chris you are the man!
> 
> View attachment 885192
> 
> ...



Beautiful


----------



## tryder (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## tripple3 (Oct 24, 2018)

It would be 140th anniversary last year, 2017


----------



## kreika (Oct 24, 2018)

Took the ‘41 down to the bank to pay some bills. This ‘ol boy really rides great!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 14, 2018)

Hump Day Bump with the original Light Roadster


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 14, 2018)

kreika said:


> Took the ‘41 down to the bank to pay some bills. This ‘ol boy really rides great!
> View attachment 888901
> 
> View attachment 888902
> ...




    Niiiice!


----------



## Slick4d4d (Nov 21, 2018)

Rusty but ready to ride!


----------



## catfish (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 21, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## blackcat (Dec 3, 2018)

Hello;
Found in village flea market in spring and hop in the car!


Serge


----------



## tech549 (Dec 19, 2018)

48


----------



## Eric_B (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 19, 2018)

1929 Westfield.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 9, 2019)

Hump day Bump for a Beautiful Westfield
For Sale Here:https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1940-westfield-airider-special-original-paint-bicycle.145007/


----------



## tech549 (Jan 9, 2019)

48


----------



## tryder (Jan 9, 2019)

'46


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jan 9, 2019)

I know this is not a complete bike, but I picked up this beauty today at the post office. It's for my 39 Columbia that will get pictures of when I get it out of storage!


----------



## tryder (Jan 9, 2019)

BLWNMNY said:


> I know this is not a complete bike, but I picked up this beauty today at the post office. It's for my 39 Columbia that will get pictures of when I get it out of storage!View attachment 930975
> View attachment 930976



Sweet


----------



## piercer_99 (Jan 9, 2019)

got new tires for my 1929 Westfield GJ-1 for Christmas.

The white looks very good on it, in my opinion.

Oh, and today is Wednesday.


----------



## tryder (Mar 27, 2019)

'41 Dashboard.  Wondering if the non clipper spedo is og.  Never seen one set up like this before.


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 27, 2019)

tryder said:


> '41 Dashboard.  Wondering if the non clipper spedo is og.  Never seen one set up like this before.
> View attachment 971105



I've heard that the original speedometers were Waltham brand not Stewart Warner.


----------



## tryder (Mar 27, 2019)

It's always been my impression that 1941 Westfield Manufacturering built Columbia bicycles had the Stewart Warner Clipper Speedometers but I have heard that they used Waltham so my guess is that they used both.  Early Ford's did.  They started out with Stewart Warner, then added Waltham and a few other oem suppliers.
I am going to have to look at more photos.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 27, 2019)

*



*


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 27, 2019)

Wings Goodyear


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 27, 2019)

1923...liquid cool...  :0


----------



## tryder (Apr 10, 2019)

tryder said:


> '41 Dashboard.  Wondering if the non clipper spedo is og.  Never seen one set up like this before.
> View attachment 971105



Turns out that the speedometer is a Stewart Warner Clipper Military Model. 
The dashboard is from a Westfield girl that would make Uncle Sam proud.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## tryder (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## Goldslinger (Apr 24, 2019)

1942


----------



## tryder (May 1, 2019)




----------



## tryder (May 1, 2019)

I have collected a few Westfield bicycles (slowly) over the years but my first actual Columbia is the one shown in the lower picture of this 1940 Columbia catalog page.
Ted Williams hit .344 in 1940.


----------



## Krakatoa (May 2, 2019)

Just imagine the bikes these were on...


----------



## tryder (May 2, 2019)

Krakatoa said:


> Just imagine the bikes these were on...
> 
> View attachment 990285



Ted Williams hit .406 in 1941.
It does not get any better than that when it comes to baseball batting averages and box fendered balloon tire bicycles.


----------



## BLWNMNY (May 3, 2019)

tryder said:


> View attachment 990013
> I have collected a few Westfield bicycles (slowly) over the years but my first actual Columbia is the one shown in the lower picture of this 1940 Columbia catalog page.
> Ted Williams hit .344 in 1940.



I have the one on the top right hand corner.


----------



## tryder (May 8, 2019)

BEAUTIFUL


----------



## catfish (May 8, 2019)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> View attachment 971145



WOW !! is this your bike?


----------



## tripple3 (May 15, 2019)

Happy Westfield Wednesday!
1937 Syracuse, 60th Anniversary Special, Westfield Pope Manufacturing


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 12, 2019)

Happy Hump Day!
I rode the 60th Anniversary Westfield, over 60 miles on the June, CC Sunday Ride.
"Dad's Bike" Rides Awesome!








Here's another Westfield at the Ride.
Marty @cyclingday diggin' it too!




Bikes Pictured Not For Sale!


----------



## catfish (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 12, 2019)

Missing most everything!!


----------



## catfish (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## Rustngrease (Jun 12, 2019)

Still needs a little lipstick


----------



## mrg (Jul 24, 2019)

Westfield built Elgin


----------



## tryder (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## tech549 (Aug 13, 2019)

35 westfield


----------



## John G04 (Aug 13, 2019)

tech549 said:


> 35 westfield
> 
> View attachment 1046250




Nice shifter


----------



## tryder (Aug 13, 2019)

John G04 said:


> Nice shifter



Hey.  I just realized that I am a day early.


----------



## mrg (Aug 13, 2019)

Wow, I thought I was a day late!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 13, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 13, 2019)

You guys are making me excited for tomorrow!


----------



## tryder (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 14, 2019)

1929


----------



## tryder (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Aug 28, 2019)

Happy Hump Day!
Hey Ted, @tryder you know what that frame is, right??


----------



## tryder (Aug 28, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> Happy Hump Day!
> Hey Ted, @tryder you know what that frame is, right??
> View attachment 1054781



Your 1936 Westfield Built Syracuse has the large frame.
The frame I have in the bike stand is also a 1936 Westfield Built large frame.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 28, 2019)

tryder said:


> 1936 Westfield Built Syracuse



The badge could be different, but that brace at the head tube shows 20" Tall Frame.


----------



## tryder (Aug 28, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> The badge could be different, but that brace at the head tube shows 20" Tall Frame.
> View attachment 1054793




Yeah.  20" Westfield Tall Frames Rock!!!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 28, 2019)

tryder said:


> Your 1936 Westfield Built Syracuse has the large frame.



Mine is 1937, 60th Anniversary Special.
It has the decal on the rear fender.
1877 to 1937


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## Glenn Rhein (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Sep 11, 2019)

Happy Hump Day!


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## lgrinnings (Sep 11, 2019)

Most of my Westfields are Elgins...


----------



## Hobo Bill (Sep 11, 2019)

out the door and thendown the road


----------



## tryder (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## Allrounderco (Oct 16, 2019)

Don’t believe I’ve posted mine here: 1951 24” wheel


----------



## Jewelman13 (Oct 16, 2019)

Here’s my 37’


----------



## 1968fury (Oct 16, 2019)

1939? Westfield that's for sale.


----------



## vincev (Oct 16, 2019)

1951 Columbia 5 Star


----------



## vincev (Oct 16, 2019)

A Campus Queen.lol I think I bought it because I never heard of this model.lol....................


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## tryder (Oct 16, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> View attachment 1079305



Not to be confused with Monark Monday or Schwinn Sunday...I've never seen a westie that looks like that...I guess one of us "liberals" out here in kalaphorny could put a sticker on the head tube and call a tribute bike....hey how about posting some more photos of that killer Columbia dash board model you picked up after your Seminole.


----------



## biker (Oct 16, 2019)

1936 "ACE" Ranger with cigar tank. Double diamond.


----------



## biker (Oct 16, 2019)

1931 Pope with cigar tank. Double diamond.


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 16, 2019)

1929 Westfield, fresh from the morning ride.


----------



## manuel rivera (Oct 16, 2019)

1920 Westfield


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## elwood (Oct 16, 2019)

Needs some TLC.. 1941


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Oct 16, 2019)

*Here are a few,A 34 Elgin Blackhawk Twinbar,,and a 36 Columbia Superb,,Westfield Built,,,and Ya All have seen them before,but had to show once again what a Great Company,,, Westfield,,, outta Springfield Mass.,were back in the day






*


----------



## manuel rivera (Oct 16, 2019)

RUDY CONTRATTI said:


> *Here are a few,A 34 Elgin Blackhawk Twinbar,,and a 36 Columbia Superb,,Westfield Built,,,and Ya All have seen them before,but had to show once again what a Great Company,,, Westfield,,, outta Springfield Mass.,were back in the dayView attachment 1079519
> View attachment 1079520*



Nice 36!


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 16, 2019)

1937 Syracuse, 60th Anniversary special; much loved, bike living longest inside the house.




Here's another pic of @RUDY CONTRATTI 's with Brian's @island schwinn from SF ride 2018


----------



## manuel rivera (Oct 16, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> 1937 Syracuse, 60th Anniversary special; much loved, bike living longest inside the house.
> View attachment 1079647
> Here's another pic of @RUDY CONTRATTI 's with Brian's @island schwinn from SF ride 2018
> 
> View attachment 1079648



Love those bikes. I sold  my 60th anniversary 10 years ago. I regret BIG TIME.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 16, 2019)

I don’t own this one anymore, but really cool ride 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 16, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> 1937 Syracuse, 60th Anniversary special; much loved, bike living longest inside the house.
> View attachment 1079647
> Here's another pic of @RUDY CONTRATTI 's with Brian's @island schwinn from SF ride 2018
> 
> View attachment 1079648



Probably my smoothest rider.


----------



## tech549 (Oct 30, 2019)

38  and  39 Hartford badged westfields


----------



## makah1 (Oct 30, 2019)

1941 Westfield


----------



## manuel rivera (Oct 30, 2019)

Early 1934 Columbia Wood clad rims


----------



## charnleybob (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 30, 2019)

Christmas is right around the corner now.


Maybe Santa will bring you a Westfield built bicycle.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 6, 2019)

Newspaper carrier bags on Westfield Syracuse; In the House.


----------



## mike j (Nov 6, 2019)

....


----------



## catfish (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## Car&bikeguy555 (Nov 13, 2019)

I wanted to contribute to Westfield Wednesday with my 1941 Special Deluxe


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Nov 13, 2019)

Have had the bike for a while now .    got a aftermarket rear rack ( Bare Metal )  had it powder coated recently to match .     Color is not perfect , but it's darn close.       here's a few pic's of the progression .      Ride Safe !


----------



## manuel rivera (Nov 14, 2019)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Have had the bike for a while now .    got a aftermarket rear rack ( Bare Metal )  had it powder coated recently to match .     Color is not perfect , but it's darn close.       here's a few pic's of the progression .      Ride Safe !
> 
> View attachment 1095655
> 
> ...



What a killer bike!  I love Westfields


----------



## tryder (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## catfish (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## catfish (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## mrg (Dec 11, 2019)

I don't have many Westfields, I think this the only one I haven’t posted here, a 24” beater I’m sending down the road


----------



## tryder (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas!
Happy Hump day!


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 25, 2019)

Well, I finally got another, Westfield built bike to ride.
The, 1923 Indian.
It is, indeed, a Merry Christmas!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 1, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> Well, I finally got another, Westfield built bike to ride.
> The, 1923 Indian.
> It is, indeed, a Merry Christmas!



WOW Marty! Thanks for posting here.
Happy New Year!
This Rambler by Westfield, is 1948, and the First original bike I got.
How I met @Cory at a swapmeet, 7 years ago, sold it twice now.
I sold it to Jeff at the PIKE, 5 years ago now.
Westfield Wednesday......





I kept the horn; still honkin'.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 8, 2020)

1939 Westfield built, Sears 53rd Anniversary Special.
 Elgin,Twin Bar.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 22, 2020)

...


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Oldbikes (Jan 22, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tryder (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Jan 29, 2020)

Thanks for the Hump Day bump Ted @tryder 
Marty, @cyclingday I miss seeing Sears 53rd Anniversary Special; please.


----------



## Brian (Jan 29, 2020)

Here’s my original  ‘49 Westfield built Colorflow


----------



## djheffer (Feb 5, 2020)

I came across some old promotional material created by Bendix and sent to Westfield Manufacturing.  They were sent to Westfield each month for 9 months with each containing a promotional letter and a recreation of an old bicycle ad.  The ads were nicely done and frameable.  The letters usually referenced the ad and touted the Bendix brake.  I posted an album here: Bendix - Columbia album

Sample of promotional content:

_"To prove we have a safe product we periodically use the highest hill in southern New York State for conducting a unique torture test."

"A 200 pound man applies the Bendix brake to maintain a specified slow speed while riding over a mile down the steep hill. Smoke billows from the brake on the first run as the high temperatures cause all lubrication to be burned away. Then we make the same run nine more times."

"After standing up to this test, we call our Bendix brake safe."_


----------



## Hobo Bill (Feb 5, 2020)

I snagged this 51 JC westfield built..from steve castelli ...bike appears in evolution 1...pg.150...i do have the orig.peds....one of my bestest rides ever....


----------



## Jim DeSoto (Feb 12, 2020)

HAPPY WESTFIELD WEDNESDAY!

Here is my newly acquired ‘21 Westfield M4 “Men’s Roadster”.

I’m looking on info as to if this chainring is original, as well as the handlebars and what the seat would’ve been. Also chainguard and correct style wheels. The rims are off my ‘60’s Coast King/Huffman. The originals were 28”.


----------



## tech549 (Feb 19, 2020)

happy hump day!!


----------



## TonyD (Feb 19, 2020)

Happy Westfield Wednesday!


TonyD


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 19, 2020)

I chose 1937 Syracuse to ride this Westfield Wednesday.


----------



## mrg (Mar 4, 2020)

Last posts of these Westfields before they get posted in the for sale section!


----------



## tryder (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Apr 8, 2020)

Happy Humpday; aka Westfield Wednesday!



Pic posted by @cds2323 Sherry Lou Kinch https://thecabe.com/forum/media/columbia-built-westfield-wednesday.29788/


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 8, 2020)

Feels like Flying




1937 Syracuse, 60th Anniversary Westfield


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 15, 2020)

Happy hump-day bump!
Westfield Wednesday; pic I found posted by @MrColumbia in another thread.


----------



## the tinker (Apr 30, 2020)

It's been raining this week. It's not Wednesday, but it's a Westfield.  Excellent rider too!


Got the fenders from fellow Caber, Rustjunkie a few years back.


Some of you may remember this bike, when I made it into the infamous "Cowboy Bike." The bike that got me in trouble. Was about 10 seconds from getting the police called on me for showing it to some kids. Snooty or should I say, snotty neighbors that have no sense of humor. Thankfully, I moved.   My neighbors here have horses [real ones]  and they mind their own business.   Anyway, I still have the bike and it's a nice one to ride.
Have fun everyone. . . that's what it's about!


----------



## tripple3 (May 6, 2020)

Hey, it's Hump-Day now, Westfield Wednesday; Super-Happy Day!
I picked the 60th Anniversary, 1937 Syracuse to ride today, appropriately.
My mom took my picture in the backyard, where I grew up.





There's some stories with this one.


----------



## cyclingday (May 20, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Jun 10, 2020)

Happy hump-day!
60th Anniversary Westfield Syracuse; on a ride.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 10, 2020)

1924 Indian


----------



## buck hughes (Jun 10, 2020)

1940 Westfield badged "INDIAN" has 2 speed quick change rear wheel.


----------



## lgrinnings (Jun 10, 2020)

I hope to get out on this bad boy once my workday is through...


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 10, 2020)

Westfield Wednesday

Ladies '39 Corsair aka Funeral Parlor Bike with added carrier & a @Joe Buffardi "Handsome Devil"


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 8, 2020)

Happy Hump day!
Westfield Wednesday.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Rusty72 (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## bobbystillz (Jul 8, 2020)

1945 Westfield custom


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 8, 2020)

1940 Elgin Deluxe


----------



## lounging (Jul 8, 2020)

sorry, delete


----------



## mrg (Jul 8, 2020)

lounging said:


> I'm not 100% sure this is a Westfield
> View attachment 1226000




sorry Bao, it's Murry built!


----------



## mrg (Jul 8, 2020)

My Westfield Wednesday of unknown year ( V ser. # ? ) Columbia!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 29, 2020)

Hump day bump up another Wednesday thread.
Here's a opportunity for a really old one:








						SOLD  - EXPERT COLUMBIA 52" HIGHWHEEL BICYCLE | Sell - Trade: Complete Bicycles
					

52” EXPERT COLUMBIA HIGH WHEEL BICYCLE IS NOW SOLD.




					thecabe.com


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 29, 2020)

Happy Wednesday


----------



## pedalpower17 (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Aug 12, 2020)

Happy Hump-Day!
I rode the 60th Anniversary Westfield Syracuse 32 miles on this Wednesday, 08/12/2020


----------



## mrg (Aug 12, 2020)

Saved both of these 50's Columbia's from the scrap/parters pile and made a couple of beach cruiser. Had the boys tank hanging around for years waiting for a nicer chartreuse bike but this will do for now!


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Sep 1, 2020)

Imperial - 1941 Columbia Special Deluxe


----------



## Scott1963 (Sep 2, 2020)

We just pulled this Westfield down from a friend’s parent’s garage attic. I had this out of the attic in the 80’s, pumped up the tires and ride it around the neighborhood. Today the tubes held air and we rode it up and down the street! Is it a Rambler? 1949


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 2, 2020)

1951 20" tank model. V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 9, 2020)

Syracuse with its college flag....
Happy Hump Day!


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 9, 2020)

1923 Westfield built, Indian model 131-T


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 9, 2020)

Pretty sure she's Westfield built. Ladies 20's Al Ray Co Ideal.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 16, 2020)

Westfield Wednesday; happy Hump day!
Check out @lounging 's awesome Elgin for SALE.








						1941 Westfield built Elgin bent post | Sell - Trade: Complete Bicycles
					

Hi Cabe  Up for sale is this really clean, late '41 Elgin.  Bike was used for display for many years.  Wheels were relaced and trued with NOS Torrington spokes and nipples after these photos were taken. Headset, bottom bracket, and rear hub have been cleaned out and regreased.  I did not touch...




					thecabe.com


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 16, 2020)

1937 Westfield built, Elgin Bluebird.


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Sep 16, 2020)

My 1945 men's Westfield Columbia and  my 1946 women's Westfield Columbia with original child seat.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 16, 2020)

1939 Westfield from original owner's son. Had it out tonight for Bike Night tonight.  




The theme was "Disco" so threw on the flashlight I found for $1.00 that creates a 10'-12' halo of spinning disco ball effect around my bike wherever it goes.


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 14, 2020)

53 columbia unequipped base model.


----------



## tryder (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## 1936PEDALER (Nov 11, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 2, 2020)

Hump-day Bumpd'y
2-out-3 ain't bad, Wednesday, 11/11/2020


----------



## old hotrod (Dec 2, 2020)

here are my 3 horses...IMG_7040 | cyranoddave | Flickr


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Dec 23, 2020)

Westfield Wednesday bump for 1939 Elgin posted by @cds2323 














						1939 Elgin | Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
					

I picked up this 39 Elgin last month from the daughter of the original owner. Her mother had owned it since it was new. The bike was her pride and joy and she didn't let any one else ride it, including her children. The bike was always kept indoors and was kept in riding condition. The woman...




					thecabe.com


----------



## mrg (Dec 23, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> Westfield Wednesday bump for 1939 Elgin posted by @cds2323
> View attachment 1325446
> View attachment 1325448
> 
> ...



Sorry Mark that bike belongs on Murry monday, not a Westfield!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 30, 2020)

mrg said:


> Sorry Mark that bike belongs on Murry monday, not a Westfield!



Yes, you are correct. OOps.:eek:
Happy Hump-day!
Here's a Westfield Elgin frame posted by @cds2323 awhile back.











						Sunday's Show and Tell...9/23/18 | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

Fall, already! Which means Fall cleaning so there's room to put all the toys away in the storage shed....this includes those old bikes.  I smell yard sales coming!  In the meantime. Let's see what relics you have found from the past week. Whether it be bike related or not. Please, include...




					thecabe.com


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 30, 2020)

My '42 Elgin


----------



## locomotion (Dec 30, 2020)

1934 Imperial by Westfield
now in the for sale section


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 6, 2021)

Hump-day Bump the Westfield bikes.
All Columbia bicycles are Westfield,
but not all Westfields are Columbias.




Christmas Peace and Joy to the world.


----------



## oldfart36 (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## tripple3 (Jan 13, 2021)

Westfield built Sear's 53rd Anniversary Special Twinbar, for the Ride.....
@cyclingday


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## tripple3 (Jan 27, 2021)

Westfield Wednesday; from 1893   @MrColumbia and @KevinsBikes 








						Hartford Cranks/Chainring Help/Wanted | Antique Bicycles Pre-1933
					

Does anyone have an example of what the chain ring and cranks looked like for a Hartford (look to be 1894 or 1895?)   Thanks!




					thecabe.com


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 3, 2021)

Hump-Day-Bump the Westfield machines!
A thread with pics and info https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/barn-find-can-anyone-help-identify-year.152663/#post-1025376
Pics posted by Patric @hoofhearted  Shapleigh Hardware Co.






Thanks for the info. and pics.
Love to learn; love these machines/craftsmen that made them.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 10, 2021)

Westfield Wednesday...
60th Anniversary Syracuse, 1877-1937


----------



## old hotrod (Feb 10, 2021)

and its slightly smaller twin brother...<a data-flickr-embed="true" href="




__
		https://flic.kr/p/b7ayaP
" title="160"><img src="https://live.staticflickr.com/7003/6633330881_958cb00e78_z.jpg" width="640" height="468" alt="160"></a><script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## oldebike55 (Feb 10, 2021)

20s Westfield, Miami badged camelback, rides well on modern wheels/tires


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 10, 2021)

Westfield Wednesday!
Hump-Day Bump with some pics by @tanksalot


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 10, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Westfield Wednesday!




That side car rocks! Nice job Tripp.


----------



## tanksalot (Mar 11, 2021)

More Columbia Westfield bikes .


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 31, 2021)

tanksalot said:


> More Columbia Westfield bikes .



Hump-Day Bump more please...
here's another pic from @tanksalot from Christmas 2019


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 31, 2021)

Here’s the combination plate for Cleveland Welding/Westfield Wednesday.


Chips, Rice & Beans included.
Guacamole & Pico de Gallo on request.
Lol!


----------



## mrg (Mar 31, 2021)

Had the Chartreuse Goose out for a few miles today, still testing the Sachs 2 spd automatic and thinking of putting on the original chartreuse rack a previous owner droped off and some OG chrome fender. pulled out a old project that will be a rider in the next couple of days so I can send it down the road


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 14, 2021)

Westfield Wednesday bump
posted by @Iverider


----------



## Car&bikeguy555 (Apr 14, 2021)

Westfield Wednesday! My 1941 Pope Westfield.

Edit: I included pictures from the day I bought her and drove 2.5 hours back home during a rainstorm. April 20, 2019


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 14, 2021)

My 1936s


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 5, 2021)

Can not wait to get this one cleaned up.


----------



## tryder (May 12, 2021)

Photo Lifted from May 2021 Memory Lane.





Nice '36 Columbia!


----------



## cyclingday (May 12, 2021)

I still can’t find my seat tube.


----------



## manuel rivera (May 12, 2021)

tryder said:


> Photo Lifted from May 2021 Memory Lane.
> 
> View attachment 1410382
> 
> Nice '36 Columbia!



Anybody know who  own  that  beauty?


----------



## Car&bikeguy555 (May 12, 2021)

tryder said:


> Photo Lifted from May 2021 Memory Lane.
> 
> View attachment 1410382
> 
> Nice '36 Columbia!



Wow thats nice!


----------



## tripple3 (May 26, 2021)

Awesome Westfield Wednesday!
Super-Moon Lunar Eclipse HIGH.




1900 catalog cover,
posted by @MrColumbia


----------



## Wheeler (Jun 16, 2021)

Thank Goodness for Westfield Wednesday. 
I was thinking of how I was going to make it until the Show and Tell forum Sunday.
This is Ethel.
 She's from Massachusetts but has lived in Canada for many years.
We met on line a couple of days ago when I saw her picture and profile. 
She agreed to meet me at her end of the city after a short chat. 
 I like my bikes a little on the trashy side, so I bought the ticket and took the ride. A Bus and Subway ticket that is,.....The TTC, The Red Rocket. (Toronto Transit Commission)
I liked what I saw and after a short discussion and negotiation, it was agreed that she would come home with me that night.
As I staring across the Subway aisle on the ride across town with her my imagination raced with thoughts of all the things I wanted to do with her. 
  She wasn't much of a looker, but she had some attractive bits that all the boys would like to get their hands on.
 I was originally eye balling the triple step rims and stand clip, then thought......I've never had a flipped frame bike and RRB Build Off 16 is underway and....and...and...



  Well, as it turns out, I was more respectful of old Ethel than I'd expected to be honest and left all her bits right where the good factory people put them some time ago.



 I ran short on grease to rebuild the Model D hubs and lent her a pair of hoops and shoes for the photos.
I added a misc pair of Chair pedals,
some Columbia grips, repaired truss rod and recovered seat.( with leather from a neighbour that I got while taking pics.)
 (sadly, the seat has one broken saddle come spring, but still works for now) 


 The spring fling with the lady from the other side of town is going well.
I don't know if she'll borrow a drop stand or get one of her own one day. I'm low one stand and one clip after shipping my 'spare' recently.
Nice old girl but she hasn't even told me her age yet. D94787 F7


----------



## ozzie (Jun 16, 2021)

Picked up this repop Columbia Superb frame recently for a custom build for a friend. I'll assemble it first with parts I have and decide what we will do with it later.


----------



## manuel rivera (Jun 16, 2021)

Wheeler said:


> Thank Goodness for Westfield Wednesday.
> I was thinking of how I was going to make it until the Show and Tell forum Sunday.
> This is Ethel.
> She's from Massachusetts but has lived in Canada for many years.
> ...



With  all the respect , but for an 82 years old that lady looks very foxy


----------



## Wheeler (Jun 16, 2021)

manuel rivera said:


> With  all the respect , but for an 82 years old that lady looks very foxy



 Thank you Manuel for helping date the bike. Born in '39 was she?
 I'm happy to find it much more original than I first thought.
 It will be safe now. 
 Those fenders, wheels would be just killer on my Elgin Twin project in bare metal and Big Hanks though. (Also where my drop stand lives.)... Nah.
  It's rare that I come across a complete and as original bike as this round these parts, so have a tendency to take some artistic license with my long term builds on a budget.
 I'll see if I can get them to sit still together for a picture soon.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 16, 2021)

Wheeler said:


> Thank Goodness for Westfield Wednesday.
> I was thinking of how I was going to make it until the Show and Tell forum Sunday.
> This is Ethel.
> She's from Massachusetts but has lived in Canada for many years.
> ...



Looking good but you may want to straighten her fork. V/r Shawn


----------



## Wheeler (Jun 17, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Looking good but you may want to straighten her fork. V/r Shawn



 Roger That Freqman1, Thank you.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 17, 2021)

Hi @Wheeler 

Glad you decided to clean her up, she's not come out bad.

D94787 F7 is a July 1939 frame, so get her something nice for her birthday (-:

Please could you tell me which headbadge and brake unit she has?

Thanks,

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## tryder (Jun 17, 2021)

Wheeler said:


> Thank Goodness for Westfield Wednesday.
> I was thinking of how I was going to make it until the Show and Tell forum Sunday.
> This is Ethel.
> She's from Massachusetts but has lived in Canada for many years.
> ...



Beautiful bicycle.  Great color combo.


----------



## Wheeler (Jun 17, 2021)

Mercian said:


> Hi @Wheeler
> 
> Glad you decided to clean her up, she's not come out bad.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info Adrian,
She and I share the same birth month. I used that as my excuse to buy my twin six years ago.
 Badged as Monark.



 Model D with discs.  Are tabs in brake disc supposed to have a 45 degree bend?


I'm still rolling on place holders until sorted.
The Elgin kindly offered his stand for the lady. So that's how a the clip is supposed to work.
 The light, horn and mystery ornament were on hand and unassigned.


Here, You see the Elgin now leaning coyly in the shadows beside his cousin.


 I think the Elgin was born a Westfield, but lives with Murray parts...and Shimano.


----------



## Wheeler (Jun 17, 2021)

tryder said:


> Beautiful bicycle.  Great color combo.



Thank you Tryder,
 I marinated the front scallop in Vinegar and Tomato paste wrapped in foil overnight, but it crusty and will get another round of acidity.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 18, 2021)

Hi @Wheeler 

Thanks for the additional information (and I forgot to mention sharing the story of how you first met (-: ).

A Monarch badged Westfield is a first for me.

If your Elgin would offer up it's numbers, then we could determine the maker and date it too, if you like?

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Wheeler (Jun 18, 2021)

Mercian said:


> Hi @Wheeler
> 
> Thanks for the additional information (and I forgot to mention sharing the story of how you first met (-: ).
> 
> ...



   Hi Adrian,
Thanks for the reminder and offer of help to check the Elgin's serial number.
 I just took a quick gander and didn't locate the serial number. 
 Shrouded near bottom bracket?' I'll assume for now.
 I will inquire it's vintage as soon as I uncover those numbers again.
 The brush painted Elgin came to me with skip tooth plate crank, partial Twinn 40 package, model D and triple steps.
 I chose the 30 model shroud as a replacement and the later Murray 1/2" was on hand.
 For the full story...much like the bike... never ending and I haven't pieced one together yet.
 Thanks, Dan


----------



## Mercian (Jun 18, 2021)

Hi Dan @Wheeler 

No problem. If you'd like to know, and you come across the numbers in future, PM me, or put them up here with an @Mercian so I get notified of the post.

Have an Excellent Weekend. (-:

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Ernbar (Jul 2, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1342646




Wow that looks like the Miami Sears I went to many times on Biscayne Blvd back in the 60s and 70s.  I think the city kept part of the building as a historical site.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 2, 2021)

Ernbar said:


> Wow that looks like the Miami Sears I went to many times on Biscayne Blvd back in the 60s and 70s.  I think the city kept part of the building as a historical site.



Sears, West Coast distribution center,
Los Angeles, California.


----------



## Ernbar (Jul 2, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> Sears, West Coast distribution center,
> Los Angeles, California.




Yes I know. It looks like the one here in Florida.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 7, 2021)

Hump-day Bump Westfield Wednesday
with a pic 1937 Syracuse at theWall Long Beach, CA
4th of July, 2021




make it 2 pics, please.🥰


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 7, 2021)

Here's one with Syracuse University flag;
Colors match the Badge. 😍 





Syracuse University founded in 1870


----------



## Ernbar (Jul 7, 2021)

This is my favorite and best rider, 1941 Westfield.


----------



## tryder (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Robertriley (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Robertriley (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Superman1984 (Jul 21, 2021)

Columbia/Westfield are Really Some Fine Nice Ridin' Bicycles 😎

I All Out Love Mine❗


----------



## tryder (Jul 21, 2021)

Any live ones in the wild?
Please post your pics.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 11, 2021)

Here's one recently posted https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/a...-westfield-deluxe-arch-bar-streamline.195134/
Way to go after your dream @lgrinnings  😍
Happy Hump Day!


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 6, 2021)

Happy Hump Day/
Westfield Wednesday...


			https://thecabe.com/forum/media/1937-westfield.35494/
		





Westfield "Double-bar" Elgin; posted by @cds2323


----------



## mike j (Oct 6, 2021)

"I don't think we are in Kansas anymore."


----------



## oldfart36 (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 6, 2021)

1938 Model C69TS. Needs a few things to make it correct namely a complete hornlite, correct seat, and pair of original bars. V/r Shawn


----------



## Ernbar (Oct 6, 2021)

Happy Westfield Wednesday!


----------



## Two Wheeler (Oct 8, 2021)

oldfart36 said:


> View attachment 1490871



It looks cool with the handle bars upside down.  How does it ride with them flipped?


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 3, 2021)

Hump-Day-Bump
1st Wednesday in November.
1937 Syracuse, 60th Anniversary, 
Westfield 1877-1937




Lovely Labor-Day Ride, 2021🥰


----------



## vincev (Nov 3, 2021)

nice original Columbia.......


----------



## vincev (Nov 3, 2021)

Not a big fan of girls bikes but this one is nearly mint and I never saw a "Campus Queen".......


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## Bike Peddler (Nov 3, 2021)

Got a matched pair in blue


----------



## Scott1963 (Nov 10, 2021)

I recently found this girl’s Hudson badged Westfield on FB mktplace, complete, I rode it! She is a match for the boy’s Westfield badged bike that was in a friend’s parents’ attic for decades, It was rideab too! i saw this on the porch of a bike shop in Milldale, CT, the owner “pulled it out of the bushes”, it’s been outside for many years, I didn’t ride this one. Three complete bikes. A full Winter of cleaning ahead.


----------



## ozzie (Nov 10, 2021)

My stripped down modded ‘95 Columbia Superb. Great riding bike with a few minor changes. I will get around to fitting the fenders and tank some day.


----------



## Billythekid (Nov 10, 2021)

Scott the girls bike look identical to a boys I have with a pennant badge on it I mean every part of it the rims the seat the chain guard all of it except the tires my replacements so I can’t talk about those


----------



## Scott1963 (Nov 10, 2021)

Billythekid said:


> Scott the girls bike look identical to a boys I have with a pennant badge on it I mean every part of it the rims the seat the chain guard all of it except the tires my replacements so I can’t talk about those



Super cool, my girls bike is a ‘48, the boys is a ‘49.


----------



## mrg (Nov 10, 2021)

A Westfield built Elgin out on Westfield Wednesday.


----------



## mrg (Nov 17, 2021)

Had the semi-rat Columbia out today.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 5, 2022)

Happy Year TwothousandTwentyTwo!!!
and the 12th Day of Christmas!
2021 twas an outstanding year for WESTFIELD,
60th Anniversary SYRACUSE:
826 miles traveled, 186 miles in December,
decorated for Christmas!!!






above pic by @SoBayRon 



above pic by @birdzgarage


----------



## Ernbar (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## tripple3 (Feb 9, 2022)

Hump-day Bump,
Up-Grade your Wheelset for your Westfield this Wednesday.
:https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/elgin-blackhawk-falcon-columbia-air-rider-wheel-set.203893/


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 9, 2022)

I’ve posted this one before, but it’s just such a cool image, I thought I’d show it again.


Besides, all my Westfield’s are either in the form of an Elgin, or in a state of disrepair.


----------



## mrg (Mar 9, 2022)

Picked up a Columbia frame specific kickstand ( thanks @Hastings ) so thought I'd better install it before it got lost it in the garage, after digging out the Chartreuse Goose thought I'd better ride it!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 27, 2022)

HAPPY Westfield Wednesday!
Favorite Twinbar Forever! Marty @cyclingday


----------



## Ernbar (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## J-wagon (May 4, 2022)

Rode my 1987 Columbia Clipper 10-speed klunker. Not sure if still built in Westfield. I like the Columbia stamping on freewheel, rear derailleur, front derailleur post clamp, and thumb shifters.


----------



## HARPO (May 14, 2022)

Beauties! 

I sold the Westfield years ago, and to this day, regret it!!

Fred


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 22, 2022)

Happy hump day;
Westfield Wednesday.
"Dad's Bike" out on Father's Day,
1937 Syracuse, 60th Anniversary, Westfield/Pope Mfg.



Betty Boop spreadin' Love!!!🥰


----------



## oldfart36 (Jun 22, 2022)

Always looks fast sitting still.


----------



## Ernbar (Jun 22, 2022)

1941


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Jun 22, 2022)

*1945




*


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## manuel rivera (Jun 22, 2022)

View attachment 1650287

1928 columbia arch Bar


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jun 22, 2022)

Westfield Arch bar …Waverly badged …kinda cool 👍🏻🇺🇸💯


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 17, 2022)

Edited, due to mistaken identity.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 17, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> Here’s the most recent Westfield built bike, hot off the work stand.View attachment 1681277
> View attachment 1681279
> View attachment 1681278
> The 1940 Sears, Four Star, Elgin Sport Model.


----------



## ozzie (Aug 17, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> Here’s the most recent Westfield built bike, hot off the work stand.View attachment 1681277
> View attachment 1681279
> View attachment 1681278
> The 1940 Sears, Four Star, Elgin Sport Model.



I thought all those Elgins with the Electro forged frame sections were built by Murray. BTW, beautiful ride.


----------



## tryder (Aug 17, 2022)

Murray Monday? 
Beautiful. Thanks.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 17, 2022)

Edited due to mistaken identity.


----------



## ozzie (Aug 17, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> Nope.
> It’s a Westfield.
> Something to do with the East/West distribution.
> I was actually hoping for a Murray, because those frames got the curved seat tube.
> ...



To the best of my knowledge, Murray built both curved and straight seat mast frames. The Westfield frames don’t have the electro forged sections like I see at the top of the seat stays in your photos. Maybe @Krakatoa or @mrg can set me straight.


----------



## ozzie (Aug 17, 2022)

I believe this one is Westfield built. Traditional construction at the top of the seat stays and bottom bracket.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 17, 2022)

Edited, due to mistaken identity.


----------



## ozzie (Aug 17, 2022)

Its interesting that both factories used the same chain and skirt guards too.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 17, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> Ok, maybe I’m wrong.
> This one didn’t have the typical mono stay at the bottom bracket, and since it had the straight seat tube, I just assumed that it was Westfield built.
> View attachment 1681421
> Is this a Westfield serial number, or a Murray Serial number?



Maybe a '39? "D"


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 17, 2022)

Edited, due to mistaken identity.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 17, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> So, what’s with the SD 577  ?
> Shouldn’t it have the M O, if it was Murray built?



Don't kill the messenger! It's just a guess!


----------



## ozzie (Aug 17, 2022)

I would still assume Murray built that frame as I’m sure they were the only company doing the electroforged head tube, bottom bracket and seat stays before ww2.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 17, 2022)

Ok, if you guys say Murray built, then I stand corrected.


----------



## ozzie (Aug 17, 2022)

They are all beautiful regardless of which company built them. I'm hoping to get one in my collection some day.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 17, 2022)

It just seems odd, that Murray would build two distinctly different versions of the same model in the same model year.


----------



## ian (Aug 31, 2022)

'53 Columbia/Westfield collaboration. 
Frame and fork @JRE, seatpost @1817cent, seat @Junkman Bob, bell @coasterbrakejunkie1969, chainring @Krakatoa, and other parts from other brothers here on theCabe.


----------



## mrg (Sep 21, 2022)

Haven't had this Westfield Klunker out in a while so put a few miles on it today.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 23, 2022)

Happy Hump-day,
Westfield Wednesday!
@Krakatoa has this here DOND












						1933 Original Fold Open Brochure "New Columbia Superb Sport Model CYCLES" Juvenile Line SKILITE NAME PLANE! | Deal Or No Deal
					

Amazing little 1933 original fold-out brochure advertising Columbia's juvenile line! In excellent condition.   6 1/4" x 3 3/8" closed, 11" x 10 3/8" open.  Nate VT  401-548-9082




					thecabe.com
				








@MrColumbia Do you have a Columbia "Skilite" Name Plane?
...All Columbias are Westfield,
but not All Westfields are Columbias....🥰


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 28, 2022)

one month later, last "Hump-Day-Bump"
of the Year-2022!!!
1899 Columbia, Model 59 Chainless 🥳🥰😎🤓😍
For sale here by 



by Mark @my560sec 








						1899 Columbia Model 59 Chainless / Shaft Drive | Sell - Trade: Complete Bicycles
					

Up for consideration is this antique 1899 Columbia model 59 chainless shaft drive 24" frame bike... Bike appears to have most of its original parts... Front wheel is a 28" wood metal clad replacement, Condition: bike is a repaint and do have flaking paint as well as surface rust / blemishes...




					thecabe.com


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 28, 2022)

1941 Westfield built Elgin.


----------



## Rusty72 (Dec 28, 2022)




----------

